# Wild camping in WSM



## thepadster (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi you guys, 

Just wondering if anyone knows of any nice wild camping spots in WSM as its not to far from where we live. Thanks a lot.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

are you looking for free or near the sea front take a look here
chapter


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

WSM?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Got it!

Weston-Super-Mare! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------

